# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  HELP ME: MAGNUM IA 120 ME ROISTER 8.2

## Spawn

Ειναι νεος στον χωρο και ψηλοψαχνωμε,ληπον εχω τα ηχεια roister status  8.2,6 ohm,93dB/Wm,180Wrms,με τον ενισχυτη yamaha ax-596 2x100w  :Crying: 
oστοσο βρηκα μια ευκαιρια εναν ενισχυτη magnum IA 120 2Χ6W στα 8 ohm,το   ερωτημα μου ειναι αν αξυζη τον κοπο να τον παρω,αν θα βελτιωσο την   ποιοτητα του ειχου και αυτο που δεν ξερω και χρηαζομε οποσδηποτε της   γνωσης σας ειναι το εξης,υπαρχη προβλημα που τα ηχεια ειναι 6ohm και ο   ενισχυτης 8ohm?θα κυνδηνεψη καπιο απο τα δυο?Σας παρακαλω τα φωτα   σας.Ευχαρηστω 						 :Crying:

----------


## moutoulos

Πόσες φορές λές να το βάλεις ακόμα (το ίδιο θέμα) ???

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69943
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69942
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69941
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69940
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69939
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69945

Μα καλά είσαι σοβαρός ?. Πλάκα μου κάνεις έτσι ??? Γράφτηκες
στο Forum πρίν 2 μέρες, έχεις 6 μηνύματα (ένα σβήστηκε οριστικά, 
5 οπότε),απο τα οποία και τα 6 αφορούσαν ένα ίδιο θέμα ???????.

Καταρχήν είμαι σίγουρος οτι ουτε και εσύ ο ίδιος δεν θα θυμόσουν 
που τα είχες βάλει.

----------


## leosedf

Και ξέρεις τι ακολουθεί την επόμενη φορά...

----------


## aris285

Ασε με να μαντεψω  :Σκέψη: 

banana.jpg

----------


## Spawn

μηπος εχης ενα μικρο θεματακη συμπεριφορας? (moutoulos) υπαρχη και πιο κομψος τροπος να κανης της υποδειξης σου που ασφαλως ειναι ευστοχες

----------


## Spawn

*ΤΟΝ ΜΑΓΚΑ ΞΕΡΗΣ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΗΣΗΣ...
ΤΟΝ Μ....Α ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΗΣ...
(ΑΦΙΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ)

*

----------

aris285 (20-04-13)

----------


## Spawn

ΑΓΝΟΗΣΑΤΕ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΗΣ* ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ*,ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΗΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΛΗΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΗ.
ΟΠΟΥ ΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΗ.

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι σαφώς και έχω. Βγαίνω εκτός εαυτού όταν βλέπω "παραλογίες".
Και στην δική σου περίπτωση υπήρχε αρκετή δόση ...

Πέρα απο αυτό, γράφω κάτι ψέμματα ?, σε έβρισα ?. Τι δεν σου άρεσε ?.
Επίσης δεν μου αρέσουν τα κουτοπόνηρα μυαλά.

"_Θα γεμίσω το forum να το δούν όλοι_". Αυτό δεν σκέφτηκες ?. 

Αν το έβαζες το θέμα σου δυο τρείς φορές κάπου, δεν θα με πείραζε
(είναι λογικό για κάποιον "καινούργιο" που πρωτο-μπαίνει σε Forum),
αλλά εσύ συνέχιζες και έφτασες τις έξι (6) ... τρελάθηκα. Φοβήθηκα οτι 
θα έμπαινες και στην Private  Area των διαχειριστών/συντονιστών.

----------


## Spawn

ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΕΝΗ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΙΖΗ...
ΤΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΙΡΗΖΗΣ ΟΜΟΣ ΚΑΠΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΗΖΗΣ ΑΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ...
ΚΑΙ ΕΣΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## SRF

> *ΤΟΝ ΜΑΓΚΑ ΞΕΡΗΣ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΗΣΗΣ...
> ΤΟΝ Μ....Α ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΗΣ...
> (ΑΦΙΕΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ)
> 
> *



το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι προσπαθώντας έστω να διαβάσει κάποιος, οποιοσδήποτε Έλλην, τα παρακάτω.... σε προ η και μετά Τριανταφυλλίδη... ή και με συνδυασμό τους... 





> ΑΓΝΟΗΣΑΤΕ Τ*Η*Σ ΛΕΞ*Η*Σ* ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ*,ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΗΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Λ*ΗΤ*ΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ
> ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΛΗΤΙΚΗ *ΚΡΗΤΙ*ΚΗ.
> ΟΠΟΥ ΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΗ.







> μηπ*ο*ς εχης ενα μικρο θεματακη συμπεριφορας? (moutoulos) υπαρχη και πιο κομψος τροπος να κανης τ*η*ς υποδειξ*η*ς σου που ασφαλως ειναι ευστοχες







> Ει*ν*αι νεος στον χωρο και ψηλοψαχνωμε, λ*η*πον εχω τα ηχεια roister status  8.2,6 ohm,93dB/Wm,180Wrms,με τον ενισχυτη yamaha ax-596 2x100w 
> *o*στοσο βρηκα μια ευκαιρια εναν ενισχυτη magnum IA 120 2Χ6W στα 8 ohm,το   ερωτημα μου ειναι αν αξ*υζη* τον κοπο να τον παρω, αν θα βελτιωσ*ο* την  ποιοτητα του *ει*χου και αυτο που δεν ξερω και χρ*η*αζομε οπ*ο*σδηποτε τ*ης*   γνωσ*ης* σας ειναι το εξης, υπαρχη προβλημα που τα ηχεια ειναι 6ohm και ο   ενισχυτης 8ohm?θα *κυνδην*εψη κα*πιο* απο τα δυο? Σας παρακαλω τα φωτα   σας. Ευχαρ*η*στω







> ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑ*ΠΙΟΣ* ΔΕΝ *ΣΥΜΕΝ*Η ΟΤΙ ΒΡΙΖΗ...
> ΤΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΑ*ΚΤΙΡΗΖ*ΗΣ ΟΜ*Ο*Σ ΚΑ*ΠΙΟΝ* ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡ*Η*ΖΗΣ ΑΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΤΟΠΟΝΗΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ...
> ΚΑΙ ΕΣ*Η* ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.



αποδεικνύει όντως ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζεσαι με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!

----------


## Spawn

Το οτι αφιερονης λιγο απο τον χρονο σου *(ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΥΜΑ)* για να κανης υποδηξεις/σχολια στο ανοθεν κατεβατο μπωρη να λεη *ΚΑΤΙ**...*η και *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ**...**!*
Το οτι καπιος μπωρη να γεννηθηκε,να μεγαλωσε,να σπουδασε,σε μια ξενη χωρα,χωρις γωνεις απο πολη μικρη ηλικια και να πρωσπαθη να μαθη να μηλαη και να γραφη τα Ελληνικα μονος του μπωρη να σου λεη *ΚΑΤΙ...*η και *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...!
*Εισως και να μην αντιμετοπηζομε με τιποτα οπος λες...δεν ξερω...
Ενα παραμενη σηγουρο φιλε,οτι η συμπεριφορα σας σε ενα νεο μελος που δεν γνωρηζη ακομα καλα τους κανονες λητουργιας ειναι αδικεολογητος επιθετικη,εχθρικη και ηρονικη (βλεπε το τελευτεο μηνυμα)
Εαν τα μηνυματα μου βγαζουν καπιους εκτος εαυτου...(οπος υποθηκε ανοθεν)...θα του προτηνα να διαβασει λιγο Γουειν Ντιερ...θα τον βοηθηση συγουρα...
Εαν τα μηνυματα μου βγαζουν καπιους απο τα ρουχα τους...θα τους παρακαλουσα θερμα να μην το κανουν *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΑΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ...

*

----------


## ezizu

> Ενα παραμενη σηγουρο φιλε,οτι η συμπεριφορα σας σε ενα νεο μελος που δεν γνωρηζη ακομα καλα τους κανονες λητουργιας ειναι αδικεολογητος επιθετικη,εχθρικη και ηρονικη (βλεπε το τελευτεο μηνυμα)



Οι κανόνες λειτουργίας του Forum είναι στο παρακάτω link :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

Αλλά αν σε ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσεις και άλλες απόψεις ,να σου γράψω την δική μου. 
Μπαίνεις σε ένα forum,σαν καινούργιο μέλος  και  εκτός του ότι δεν φρόντισες να διαβάσεις τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του ,ως όφειλες, μπαίνεις και σε μια διαδικασία << κόντρας >> με άλλα μέλη και με τους συντονιστές του forum. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι η καλύτερη αρχή που μπορεί να κάνει, ένα νέο μέλος, σε οποιοδήποτε forum.
Από ότι διάβασα κιόλας, σε όλα τα ποστ του θέματος, δεν σε έβρισε κανένας .
Σκέφτηκες μήπως τα σχόλια που γράφτηκαν ( που εσύ τα θεωρείς ειρωνικά, εχθρικά ,επιθετικά και άρα προσβλητικά / υποτιμητικά για σένα ) , είναι αποτέλεσμα της δικής  σου  ενέργειας, στάσης και συμπεριφοράς μέσα στο forum ; 
Εγώ θα σε διαβεβαιώσω (μπορείς άλλωστε να το επιβεβαιώσεις και μόνος σου,διαβάζοντας και διάφορα άλλα θέματα μέσα στο forum ) ,ότι κατά κανόνα, στα περισσότερα θέματα ( υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποια θέματα,στα οποία υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις, αλλά είναι λίγα σε σχέση με τον συνολικό αριθμό των θεμάτων ), τα μέλη  γενικώς ,αλλά και οι συντονιστές του forum , λένε την άποψή τους  και βοηθάνε όπου μπορούν και καμία διάθεση δεν έχουν,για << κόντρες >> και διαπληκτισμούς. 
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## sakis

οχι ρε γαμωτο ...δεν προλαβα ...

----------


## JOUN

Το οτι ο SRF του τα εχωσε και σε απαντηση πηρε Thumbs  Up απο τον περι ου ο λογος το προσεξε κανεις;

----------


## Spawn

Σηφη δεν με ενοχλη η κρητικη που στην προκημενη περηπτωση ειταν δικεολογημενη και ευστοχη,με ενοχλησαν η χαρακτυρησμη (απο τον συντονιστη moutoulos οτι δεν ειμαι σοβαρος,και κουτοπονηρος,οπος και ο επιδηκτηκα απαξιοτηκος τροπος που σχολιασε την ορθογραφια μου το μελος SRF)
Ας τα παρουμε ομος με την σηρα,εχης δικιο που μου τονηζης οτι οφηλα να διαβασω τους κανονες λειτουργιας,πραγματι δεν το εκανα,(εβαλα μια δημοσηευση σε πολες κατηγοριες για δυο λογους,σε καπιες ειχα ενδιασμους αν ειναι η δημοσυευση στην σωστη κατηγορια αλλα και στην βιασηνη μου για να μου δωση μια απαντηση καπιος γνωστης του αντικημενου διοτι σημερα το πρωι ειχα ραντεβου για την αγορα του εν λογο ενισχυτη),αυτοματα αυτο με κανη μη σοβαρο και κουτοπονηρο?Εχω καπιο χρηματικο οφελος απο αυτο?προσπαθω να εξαπατησω καπιον?
Ας παμε τωρα στο κειμενο που αφορα την ορθογραφια μου...θα σου απαντησω με ερωτηση...το θεωρης και αυτο αποτελεσμα της δικης μου ενεργιας σταση και συμπεριφορας...?(Θα θεουρασα λογικο να παρη καπιος θεση και να ασκηση κρητικη σε αυτα που γραφω η κανω,εντελος ομος ξεκαρφοτα και εκτος θεματος καπιος κανη αυτο το σχολιο?Αν δεν ειναι κακοβουλο τοτε τι ειναι?)
Επετρεψε μου να θεωρο εγω απο την πλευρα μου οτι τα πραγματα ειναι αντεστραμενα...δηλαδη οδηγηθηκαμε σε κοντρα απορηα της ακομψης σημπεριφορας του συντονηστη αλλα και μελον του foroum,επελεξαν την οξια και επιθετικη κρητικη απο το να κανουν το αυτονοητο...και πιο ειναι αυτο?Ααφαλως να τονησουν/επισημανουν τα οπια λαθη (και οχι να τα χαρακτηρησουν) εκανα και το βασικο να δωσουν μια απαντηση εαν γνωρηζουν στο ερωτημα μου...ε μονο αυτο δεν εκανα......
Και τελος επιδη μαλον εγινα ειδηετερα κουραστικος και για να προσπαθησω να γηνω σαφης (εαν μπωρο,το προσπαθω) θελω να σου πω τη ακριβως εγω αντιλαμβανομε τα πραγματα.*ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΗΦΟΡΑ/ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΣ ΘΕΜΑ-ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΘΟΣ!
*Την ειδια μερα εκανα εγραφη σε δυο διαφορετικα forum το ενα ασφαλως ειναι το hlektronika (δεν αναφερο την ονομασια του αλου forum για ευνοητους λογου,εαν θες μπωρο να στο πω βεβεα) και στα δυο εθεσα το ειδιω ερωτημα...ο συντονηστης αφου μου μετεφερε το ερωτημα μου στην σωστη κατηγορια δικαναλη ενισχυτες μου τονησε οτι μια φορα ειναι αρκετη και το βασηκοτερο?Απαντησε φιλε Σηφη στο ερωτημα μου οπος και αλλα μελη του εν λογο φορουμ και για του λογου το αληθες μπωρο να σου πω που και θα μπης να δης την ακριβος ειδια δημοσηευση,με την απαντηση και υποδηξη του συντονηστη καθος και της πολη καλες απαντης σης των μελον του!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντιθετα εδω ειχα κατ εμε μια επιθετικη,απαξιοτικη αντιμετοπηση απο τον συντονηστη και γελητοποιηση μου απο το μελος που εχω προαναφερη για τα σχολια του περι ορθογραφιας....
Αλλα για απαντηση στο ερωτημα μου ουτε λογος...
Φυλικα Σπυρος
(Αν κρηνο απο το ονομα σου εισαι Κρητικος,και εγω,επισκευθηκα ομος την Ελλαδα και την Κρητη στα 31,για πρωτη φωρα,τωρα ειμαι 41,ειμαι Κρητικος ομος δεν αλαζη αυτο)

----------


## Spawn

Επετρεψτε μου να σας εκθεσω μια σκεψη μου...που σηγουρα δεν συνκαταλεγετε σε αυτη μου την αποψη ο Σηφης.
Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ομος επιδη τα πολα μου ορθογραφηκα λαθη...oπος επισημανε ο φιλος του forum SRF απ οτι καταλαβα σας ενοχλουν...εσθητηκα θα εκφραστω στην γλωσα που μπωρο καλητερα να γηνω κατανοητος.
*Προσοχη,δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση υβρηστηκο το παρακατω κειμενο,ειναι ομος σηγουρα χωρις ορθογραφηκα λαθη!*
I stedet for expending dine kunnskaper konstruktive tanker og meninger du har valgt den billige og grunne mεte ironi og avskrivninger .. hvis sε bort i vakuum vil ψstron ansiktet ... sε grunt og empty're ...

----------


## SRF

> Επ*ε*τρεψτε μου να σας εκθεσω μια σκεψη μου...που σ*η*γουρα δεν συνκαταλεγετε σε αυτη μου την αποψη ο Σηφης.
> Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων ομ*ο*ς επ*ι*δη τα π*ολα* μου ορθογραφ*η*κα λαθη...oπ*ο*ς επισημανε ο φιλος του forum SRF απ οτι καταλαβα σας ενοχλουν...*ε*σθητ*η*κα θα εκφραστω στην γλ*ωσα* που μπ*ω*ρ*ο* καλ*η*τερα να γ*η*νω κατανοητος.
> *Προσοχη,δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση υβρηστηκο το παρακατω κειμενο, ειναι ομος σηγουρα χωρις ορθογραφηκα λαθη!*
> I stedet for expending dine kunnskaper konstruktive tanker og meninger du har valgt den billige og grunne mεte ironi og avskrivninger .. hvis sε bort i vakuum vil ψstron ansiktet ... sε grunt og empty're ...



ΑΚΡΙΤΕ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕ ΚΡΙΤΗ ΕΥΓΕ!!! Τόσο στα Ελληνικά σου όσο και στα Σκανδιναβικά - Νορβηγικά σου... είσαι το ίδιο ακατάληπτος!!! Ίσως μάλιστα στα Νορβηγικά να είσαι κατά τι πιό καταληπτός, λόγο της παρουσίας σε αυτά Ελληνικών λέξεων, όπως πχ "ironi" 

Και ότι σου επισήμανα ΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ (όχι εκ Κρήτης πάντως) είναι ότι πριν αρχίσεις να προκαλείς άλλους, τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να προσπαθείς ΕΣΤΩ να γράφεις στα Ελληνικά (Τριανταφυλλίδια ή μη) ορθά, ή έστω όχι τόσο εξόφθαλμα ανορθόγραφα ώστε να είναι σχεδόν Νορβηγικά για όλους του υπόλοιπους!!! Αν δεν μπορείς, υπάρχουν και διορθωτές κειμένων ηλεκτρονικής μορφής... που θα σε βοηθούσαν... 

Αυτά!!! (και δεν στα έχω σημειώσει όλα...απλά τα πιό χτυπητά" με κάθε έννοια, για να δεις πως είναι σαν πλήθος σε μιά φράση σου)!

----------


## moutoulos

> Πόσες φορές λές να το βάλεις ακόμα (το ίδιο θέμα) ???
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69943
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69942
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69941
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69940
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69939
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69945
> 
> ...







> Πέρα απο αυτό, γράφω κάτι ψέμματα ?, σε έβρισα ?. Τι δεν σου άρεσε ?.
> Επίσης δεν μου αρέσουν τα κουτοπόνηρα μυαλά.
> 
> "_Θα γεμίσω το forum να το δούν όλοι_". Αυτό δεν σκέφτηκες ?.



... και μου απαντάς:





> ... με ενοχλησαν η χαρακτυρησμη  (απο τον συντονιστη moutoulos οτι δεν ειμαι σοβαρος,και  κουτοπονηρος ...
> εβαλα μια  δημοσηευση σε πολες κατηγοριες για δυο λογους,σε καπιες ειχα ενδιασμους  αν ειναι η δημοσυευση στην σωστη κατηγορια αλλα και στην βιασηνη 
> μου για  να μου δωση μια απαντηση καπιος γνωστης του αντικημενου 
> διοτι σημερα το  πρωι ειχα ραντεβου για την αγορα του εν λογο ενισχυτη),αυτοματα αυτο με  κανη μη σοβαρο και κουτοπονηρο?




Καλά βρε Σπύρο. Συγνώμη κιόλας, αλλά είναι αυτή απάντηση 41χρονου. Μου θυμίζει τα παιδικά μας χρόνια
που αν αργούσαμε στην δουλειά λέγαμε "δεν χτύπησε το ξυπνητήρι". Γιατί δεν παραδέχεσαι οτι απλώς ήθελες 
να κάνεις την δουλειά σου,  επιτόπου, χωρίς υπομονή,  βάζοντας σε όσες περισσότερες ενότητες μπορούσες.

Δεν ξέρω πως το καταλαβαίνεις εσύ, εγώ αυτό το λέω "πονηράδα". Θες να σε πω "βιαστικό"?. Εσύ με τον τρόπο
σου μας έβαλες το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό (έμμεσα) να σου απαντήσουμε. Οι κανόνες σε κάποιο σημείο γράφουν:
_"Δεν απαιτούμε απάντηση ή λύση στο πρόβλημά μας από τα μέλη της σελίδας"_ 





> Αν το έβαζες το θέμα σου δυο τρείς φορές κάπου, δεν θα με πείραζε



... αλλά εσύ συνέχιζες και έφτασες τα έξι στον αριθμό ίδια θέματα.  Πόσο να αντέξω ???

 Και χωρίς να σε έχω βρίσει, μιας και το κουτοπόνηρος (για μένα) δεν είναι "βρισιά" αλλά διαπίστωση,
απευθυνόμενος σε μένα, μου γράφεις:




> ... ΚΑΙ ΕΣΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.



Τώρα *ποιός θα πρέπει να νευριάσει*,? εσύ που σου έκανα παρατήρηση πάνω στους κανόνες του Forum
ή εγώ που με βρίζεις?.





> ... οδηγηθηκαμε σε κοντρα απορηα της ακομψης σημπεριφορας του συντονηστη αλλα και μελον του foroum,επελεξαν 
> την οξια και επιθετικη κρητικη απο το να κανουν το αυτονοητο...και πιο ειναι αυτο?Ααφαλως να τονησουν/επισημανουν τα οπια λαθη 
> (και οχι να τα χαρακτηρησουν) εκανα και το βασικο να δωσουν μια απαντηση εαν γνωρηζουν στο ερωτημα μου...ε μονο αυτο δεν εκανα......



Επίσης σε συνέχεια με το "κουτοπόνηρο μυαλό", θα σου πω οτι συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που εκτός απο απαιτήσεις, 
έχουν και υποχρεώσεις. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Και για να σου απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου, σου λεω απλά οτι δεν αξίζει. Ο magnum μπορεί να είναι "χειροποίητος"
σε σχέση με τον YAMAHA 596, με toroid μετασχηματιστή, αλλά ο δεύτερος έχει περισσότερη ισχύ αν και τυπική υλοποίηση
ενισχυτή.

Ο Yamaha όμως έχει καλύτερη προενίσχυση και περισσότερες ευκολίες. Εγώ προσωπικά ούτε ανταλλαγή δεν θα έκανα ...
Αν μου έλεγες για τον Magnum IA-200 (έχει "διπλά" τρανζίστορ εξόδου),  θα σου έλεγα Οκ.

----------


## leosedf

Πάρτα κι εσύ moutoulos, κακέ...  :Mr. Green:  (για να δεις πως είναι)

Σπύρο όταν οι συντονιστές βλέπουν 6 μηνύματα ταυτόχρονα πάει να πει ότι κάτι πάει πολύ στραβά και απλά πρέπει να χαίρεσαι που δεν σβήστηκαν τα πάντα.
Όπως και να έχει δεν δικαιολογείται 6 μαζί. Άντε 2-3 θα πει κάποιος εντάξει δεν ήξερε ο άνθρωπος αλλά και πάλι συνήθως οι νεότεροι γράφουν στο θέμα τους ότι αν δεν ταιριάζει να αλλαχτεί από τους συντονιστές (που θα το κάνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς).

----------

